# Gardening Thread



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The gardening thread in the Hobby Section has gone a bit quiet  

If you like gardening no matter how little you do it come and join us   Or me...as I am on my own at the moment  

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

love it too...in fact have been annoying DH the last couple of days as have been talking non stop about my plans for the garden this year!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

desperate to get into my postage stamp size garden   may be small but looks pretty when I get the time


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Please come join me  

I am terribly novice but am having a go anyway   

xxxxx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi  

I love it too!!!!! I was gardening yesterday!!!!!!  

Love Angelmummy
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

its lush as all my daffs, crocus,snowdrops are out...its all coming alive!  last year may have been [email protected] summer but the wet weather has made my shrubs and laurel hedge double in size! so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd love to garden, if I were at all good at it. I have what is commonly known as a BLACK THUMB  . I am offering my plot of garden to anyone who is jonesing for a gardening project.

any takers


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

mayve, are you in Italy? I'll do youa  deal? You provide the air fare, accomodation, food etc. for me and I'll come over for 6 weeks and give you the most fabulous garden ever. 

C~x


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Caz -- if you don't mind flying a low-cost airline (flying out at some unfriendly early hour), staying in the spare room (with bonus private bath!) and home-cooked meals I might just take you up on your offer! oh, if you are a happy cleaner we can stretch it to 7 weeks  


Yup, I'm in Italy, but in the colder NW corner --- not the Med here hun


----------

